# Format button on the remote?



## eagleman (Dec 15, 2005)

What does this do? it's not even pictured in the manual and when I press it nothing happens?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like they've given you a remote for a HD-capable receiver (or do they all pretty much use the same remote these days?). On such a receiver it would cycle through various screen resolutions.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

It is pretty much the same remote these days and yes it is to cycle through the various screen resolutions on some recivers.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

They've gone to a standardized remote, the format button has no function on the R15....


----------



## oliver 550 (Jan 16, 2006)

When I have the R15 remote in the TV position it changes the TV format from 4:3, to Widescreen 1, 2, 3, fullscreen or whatever formats my TV monitor has. The only thing I do not like about the R15 remote is the Input button does not work neither of the TVs that I have used with it, and this is the only thing that requires me to have 2 remotes.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

To get the input key to work

1. Move the slide switch to the position under TV

2. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the green light under the TV icon flashes twice and then release both keys.

3. Using the number keys enter in 9-6-0 (The green light under the TV icon will flash twice)

Your input key should now work for your TV.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> To get the input key to work
> 
> 1. Move the slide switch to the position under TV
> 
> ...


Have you figured out how to get the tv/dvr/dvd/reciever to all turn off at the same time when you hit the off button? It works in my bedroom but I can't get it to work on the one in the living room. I have the stereo reciever on av1, dvd on av2 and tv on tv. The reciever is controlling the volume on all the positions but the off button doesn't turn off all the componets only the componet it's on.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

No have not figured this one out mine turns off my receiver and my TV at the same time but have not checked to see if it would turn anything else off. Will check on that later this evening and let you know.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> No have not figured this one out mine turns off my receiver and my TV at the same time but have not checked to see if it would turn anything else off. Will check on that later this evening and let you know.


I wish I would turn off the tv and the r15 at least but it doesn't do that. I think it might have something to do with the stereo receiver being the volume for all the functions, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Have you figured out how to get the tv/dvr/dvd/reciever to all turn off at the same time when you hit the off button? It works in my bedroom but I can't get it to work on the one in the living room. I have the stereo reciever on av1, dvd on av2 and tv on tv. The reciever is controlling the volume on all the positions but the off button doesn't turn off all the componets only the componet it's on.


That is not possible with RC23 remote, you must have a switched powerstrip? where if one outlet is turned off, they all lose power. With the bedroom Tv off, can you turn the AUD receiver or DVd player on independently? Or does it ever get out of sync? TV goes off, stereo was already off, it it comes on?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> That is not possible with RC23 remote, you must have a switched powerstrip? where if one outlet is turned off, they all lose power. With the bedroom Tv off, can you turn the AUD receiver or DVd player on independently? Or does it ever get out of sync? TV goes off, stereo was already off, it it comes on?


I only have the TV and the R15 and it powers them off an on together with no issues at all. I'd be happy if it would at least do that in the living room, having turn off the stereo and the dvd would be a plus. An no they don't go out of sync because you have to use the on and off button not the power button on the remote. The power button only controls the function your on/off, the on button only turns everything on and the off button turn everything off. But for some reason it doesn't seem to want to work at all in the living room.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The reciever is controlling the volume on all the positions


How do you get the stereo volume to operate on all positions? I get really annoyed having to switch to AV1 every time I need to turn the volume up or down.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> How do you get the stereo volume to operate on all positions? I get really annoyed having to switch to AV1 every time I need to turn the volume up or down.


I don't remember the exact buttons to press for this but it's similar to what Mavrick said about programing the input key to work.


Mavrick said:


> To get the input key to work
> 
> 1. Move the slide switch to the position under TV
> 
> ...


I'm not in front of my R15 right now but go into the settings menu and go to program the stereo. One of the messages on that screen tells you if you want to have the volume work in all modes enter this code. It's very similar to what is above but you put it in av1 mode and hit a different code.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm not in front of my R15 right now but go into the settings menu and go to program the stereo. One of the messages on that screen tells you if you want to have the volume work in all modes enter this code. It's very similar to what is above but you put it in av1 mode and hit a different code.


Thanks cabanaboy, I got it to work like you said. :up: :up: :up:

I never noticed the code in the settings menu before. I had tried it by the instructions in the owners manual, but either it didn't explain it right or I overlooked the "press the select" portion of the directions.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Thanks cabanaboy, I got it to work like you said. :up: :up: :up:
> 
> I never noticed the code in the settings menu before. I had tried it by the instructions in the owners manual, but either it didn't explain it right or I overlooked the "press the select" portion of the directions.


NP, yeah the only reason I noticed it was becuase I reading the screen. You kind of miss it if your not looking for it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I only have the TV and the R15 and it powers them off an on together with no issues at all. I'd be happy if it would at least do that in the living room, having turn off the stereo and the dvd would be a plus. An no they don't go out of sync because you have to use the on and off button not the power button on the remote. The power button only controls the function your on/off, the on button only turns everything on and the off button turn everything off. But for some reason it doesn't seem to want to work at all in the living room.


Are your bedroom tv, stereo, and dvd all RCA, GE, or Proscan? They respond to a all off or all on commands. Its a feature of the brands, not the remote.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Are your bedroom tv, stereo, and dvd all RCA, GE, or Proscan? They respond to a all off or all on commands. Its a feature of the brands, not the remote.


Nope, Bedroom TV is only a Sony. I don't have a stereo or dvd player in the bedroom only in the living room and the remote is only turn off/on the device that the function is controling not all like the one in the bedroom.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Nope, Bedroom TV is only a Sony. I don't have a stereo or dvd player in the bedroom only in the living room and the remote is only turn off/on the device that the function is controling not all like the one in the bedroom.


you wrote in the post yesterday that you wished your LR remote worked like your BR remote, where it turned off, your TV/DVR/DVD/Receiver together, but know now you write you don't have DVD nor Stereo in your BR? Nevermind.

what is the brand of Tv in the LR, that isn't turning on or off along with the DVR?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> you wrote in the post yesterday that you wished your LR remote worked like your BR remote, where it turned off, your TV/DVR/DVD/Receiver together, but know now you write you don't have DVD nor Stereo in your BR? Nevermind.
> 
> what is the brand of Tv in the LR, that isn't turning on or off along with the DVR?


Sorry maybe I confused you. I have 3 R15's. One in the basement, one in the living room and one in the bedroom. The one in the bedroom has a sony tv and an R15 only. The one in the living living room has a panasonic TV, R15, Kenwood Stereo, and a Toshiba DVD player. The one in the basement has an RCA TV and an R15.

What I'm asking is this. My remote in my bedroom turn on/off the TV and the R15 together with the on/off buttons on the remote not the power button. In the living room (with the living room R15 remote not the one from the bedroom) the on/off buttons only turn off the device that you currently have selected and I can't figure out why it doesn't turn off the TV, and R15 (would assume it would also turn off the DVD and stereo too if it worked) together like the bedroom does.

I believe the one in the basement does turn off the TV and R15 together (with it's remote) also but my roommate uses that one so I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> In the living room (with the living room R15 remote not the one from the bedroom) the on/off buttons only turn off the device that you currently have selected and I can't figure out why it doesn't turn off the TV, and R15 (would assume it would also turn off the DVD and stereo too if it worked) together like the bedroom does.


I don't know why, but some tv's don't work unless you slide the switch to the tv position first. Imagine how much confusion a 70+ year old lady has when I tell her two different ways to turn off her tv sets. It normally ends up with me being at her house for an extra 20 minutes just to teach her how to turn on and off her tv's. 

To my understanding, the tv and dvr are the only two that will turn off at the same time. Not a stereo receiver, dvd, or vcr.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I don't know why, but some tv's don't work unless you slide the switch to the tv position first. Imagine how much confusion a 70+ year old lady has when I tell her two different ways to turn off her tv sets. It normally ends up with me being at her house for an extra 20 minutes just to teach her how to turn on and off her tv's.
> 
> To my understanding, the tv and dvr are the only two that will turn off at the same time. Not a stereo receiver, dvd, or vcr.


I kind of thought that only the tv and dvr would shut off together with the remote. I just wish I would do at least that.


----------



## mobilepreacher (Feb 23, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> How do you get the stereo volume to operate on all positions? I get really annoyed having to switch to AV1 every time I need to turn the volume up or down.


1. Slide the remote to whatever av slot you use for your stereo.
2. Hold Select/Mute down for three seconds till you get the double flash
3. Key in 9 9 3
4. Done


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

mobilepreacher said:


> 1. Slide the remote to whatever av slot you use for your stereo.
> 2. Hold Select/Mute down for three seconds till you get the double flash
> 3. Key in 9 9 3
> 4. Done


Yeah, I got that figured out over a year ago. Thanks, though. :allthumbs

Edit:
Actually you want to enter 9 9 3, then Select for the volume to work in all modes. For the volume to work only in the AV mode that your stereo is in, enter 9 9 3, then Volume Down.

These instructions are on the code page in the setup menu.


----------



## parabellum (Feb 19, 2007)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I kind of thought that only the tv and dvr would shut off together with the remote. I just wish I would do at least that.


I'm having the same problem.

In my bedroom I have an r15 and a toshiba tv. I can turn them both on/off using the on and off buttons on the top right corner of the rc32 remote.

In the living room I have an r15 and a phillips big screen.

In the living room the only way I was able to turn both the r15 and the tv off at the same time was to go into settings> setup>remote>tv and chose my brand of tv. Then I followed instructions to do a code search.

It worked fine for a day or two but then stopped working.


----------

